

Infidelity and Startups - alexitosrv
http://www.texasstartupblog.com/2009/06/25/infidelity-and-startups/

======
jacquesm
Being married and running an all-out startup is probably a bigger risk (unless
your spouse is completely on board and works there too) to your marriage than
the other way around (or even adultery).

The reason is simple, you only have so much time to spend on all the things
that you have to do in order to launch a successful company, this can easily
lead to your significant other to feel neglected (whether that's true or not
is up for debate). Long hours, business trips, business crises, they're all
par for the course.

Having a supportive spouse can help enormously but it definitely is not a
guarantee.

Investors are just as interested in the moral fibre of their potential
partners as they are in their ability to go over and beyond the call of duty.
Being married is not always an advantage.

Oh, and of course investors would never cheat on their wives...

~~~
anamax
> Oh, and of course investors would never cheat on their wives...

You're not counting on investors to give their all and you know that they have
other investments.

------
maryrosecook
Is trustworthyness strongly related to success in business? It seems that,
more often, successful people are characterised by their ruthlessness.
Further, capitalism thrives on the selfishness of the invidual.

Ruthlessness and selfishness are two character traits that are found in people
who are unfaithful.

------
Tichy
Welcome to VC Bigshots Inc. Please leave your balls at the desk. Thank you.

------
sho
What an idiotic post. I have never seen any positive correlation whatsoever
between fidelity in marriage and someone's business trustworthiness. Unless
this guy has some very convincing evidence, what he says is moralising
nonsense.

In fact in my experience the very opposite is true! I have friends who have
gotten married; I know all about their personal lives, of course. The ones
who've cheated are the risk-takers who get what they want. I would trust them
over the scared little lifer accountants anyday. And I have never doubted
their loyalty as friends, nor have I ever been given any reason to. These
things just do not cross over like that.

Marriage is a complex institution. A man's sex drive is also complex. Drawing
these simplistic conclusions is arrogant, insulting and holier-than-thou. I
bet he doesn't invest in atheists, either, for some similar BS rationale.

~~~
omarchowdhury
Bros before hoes.

~~~
sho
That's the condensed version, yes.

